# Vaginal Prolapse and labor? Need some advice



## dkosh (Apr 10, 2011)

I have a first time ewe that we noticed today she has what looks like a vaginal prolapse. She looks like she is going into labor. Has anyone gone through this. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## puredelite (Apr 10, 2011)

I know that by now if your ewe was prolapsing then without a vet's help it is probably too late to do much. A prolapse can be dealt with if caught in it's early stage but the more tissue that is forced outside makes it harder to get back in and keep it inside the ewe. A plastic retainer is a good item to keep on hand for such occasions. Prolapse's are very frustrating and messy to deal with and without experience it is best to call a vet. if you are able to get the prolapse fixed I would cull the ewe as she is prone to do it again and I believe this problem is somewhat hereditary. Thankfully this is not a real common problem!


----------



## dkosh (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you. We do have the plastic retainer and harness this is the first time we've had to deal with it. She wasn't in labor even though she looked like she was pushing. We are just going to keep our eye on her. Unfortunately I live in eastern MA and there isn't a vet close by to call that does live stock. Most of our issues we have luckily been able to successfully deal with. Keep your fingers crossed. We will probably cull her this year.


----------

